# snakehead sales



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Just out of curiosity why don't you allow them to be sold here?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

because snakeheads are illegal in nearly every state

p's arent illegal in THAT many states to answer your future question


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i a suggling some in do you want one or 5









no i am not suggling some in. wish i could get some though


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn it. you had me


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

notjust most states......ALL states, in all varieties...F&G reconizes that not all of them get too large or can survive in our waters but they deem them too similure looking to effectivly keep the bad ones out....so they band them ALL


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just realzed i spelled smuggle; suggle. i am smuggling in some sname heads for real man. i am getting them from a direct breeder in canada. he sells them cheap because he is new to sh and dosnt know anything about what they are worth. i can get you some for about $5 eanh and shipping would be $25. pm me if you are interested

please tell me i didnt get you again.







i wish i could smuggle some in though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

smuggling fish is not cool


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'm not going to repeat the same post I have copied and pasted
so many times it's on this site 20 times over

ALL SNAKEHEADS ARE ILLEGAL TO IMPORT INTO THE UNITED STATES,
YOU CAN OWN THOSE YOU HAVE NOW, THERE CAN BE NO INTERSTATE
TRANSPORT OF ANY SNAKEHEAD SPECIES.

IS THIS CLEAR AND UNDERSTANDABLE YET, DO I HAVE TO USE
CAPS TO GET THIS CONCEPT THROUGH YOUR HEAD.

good now let that sink in, and repeat it to your self a few times just to
make sure you understand it in detail.

But if you did not get it the first time
ALL SNAKEHEADS ARE ILLEGAL TO SELL OUT OF STATE IN THE UNITED STATES,
WHERE THEY ARE SEMI LEGAL TO BEGIN WITH, NO INTERSTATE TRAFFIC IS
ALLOWED UNDER CURRENT LAW. NO SNAKEHEADS CAN BE IMPORTED FROM
ANOTHER COUNTRY.

For a change please read these, they explain all the laws and why.
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/InNews/snakeimportban2002.htm
http://www.doi.gov/news/020723.htm
http://policy.fws.gov/library/02fr62193.html


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There is no reason for people to own snakeheads unless they are experience aquarist who are generally intrested in them as powerful predators. If you dont have the connections to get one under the current system then you are probably not experienced enough to own one.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

that sux


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> I'm not going to repeat the same post I have copied and pasted
> so many times it's on this site 20 times over
> 
> ALL SNAKEHEADS ARE ILLEGAL TO IMPORT INTO THE UNITED STATES,
> ...


 Damn man f*cking relax it was a simple question as to why they don't allow sales on this site when they allow p's to be sold in states that they illegal.

I know they are illegal to import. Where did I ask for information on importing them? Oh thats right I didnt so you can save your lectures ok?

Furthermore I don't want one. I know I can't properlly house a full grown one due to lack of tank size, so why even bother. I was just curious today when I saw a few threads get locked when people were asking to buy them or asking for info on getting them.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

you didn't say anything about importing them, someone else did.

they aren't allowed in the US because some idiot dumped one in a little pond in Maryland and it had the capability of destroying the entire ecosystem.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

poly's attractiveness rating increases 10-fold when he's frustrated and yelling


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i wouldnt smuggle one in but if some one had a drawf snakehead that they were willing to sell or give i would take it fast.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"poly's attractiveness rating increases 10-fold when he's frustrated and yelling"

LOL yeah but the man will never steer you wronge.

I see absaloutly no reason to have the ban on the dwarfs...they stay small enough to keep and wouldn't have a huge inpact on wildlife if they were to some how catch hold in an area.....the giant ones and arowanas for that matter should require a permit as only the fish keeping elite can house and care for them properly.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


>


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Death in # said:


>


 lol


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to repeat the same post I have copied and pasted
> ...


 Since I know the history on this subject I know it will come up another hundred
times before this year is done.

For me this post is a reference to copy and paste from,
Read the info from the links, all info is there on this whole issue.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'm staying out of P sales

for now


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Kory, I have asked the same question before. The only thing i really see is that they are stuck on not having them for sale and wont flex at all.

But yet they have known moderators that live in California that buy and sell piranhas on here, Makes perfect sence doesn't it?

I agree that the Dwarfs have no reason for being banned throughout the U.S. thats just ridiculous. biggest ones only get about 8 inches.

Polys post is ridiculous as well, llet this sink in, why can people on here buy and sell P's on here that live in Cali? Shouldn't those post be deleted? Yeah of course not,right?

Can you say Hypocrites? Good, I knew you could!


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Innes said:


> smuggling fish is not cool


 yes it is..if I want it it is even more kewl............

I do have a question though.....I noticed Emjay started a thread about snakeheads for sale and it got locked...he lives in Canada they are not ilegal there?..and even if they were p.fury has no responsiblity for what is sold on here..everybody snakehead haters now?...its in the disclaimer







....


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

The reason they ban those threads is so that this site dosn't attract any unwanted attenchon.......Don't you think if mike allowed people to list there supplie and price of cocain on this site the DEA would be knocking on some doors.......same thing with fish you never know F&G may get board.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Olson said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > smuggling fish is not cool
> ...


 I locked that thread as the PFury rules clearly state that snakehead sales are not permitted over PFury - This includes in the countrys like the one I live in which allow the sale of snakeheads.

after all this is a PIRANHA site we are not here to sell snakeheads.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah it is sorta weird. soon thoughh laws will change to allow dwarfs to be sold. just give it time.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> The reason they ban those threads is so that this site dosn't attract any unwanted attenchon.......Don't you think if mike allowed people to list there supplie and price of cocain on this site the DEA would be knocking on some doors.......same thing with fish you never know F&G may get board.


but they allow p's to be sold. Same differnce wether its one fish or anohter its still illegal.

I'm not against the sale of P's in illegal state but it's just kind of unfair that we have a forum for other fish but can't buy or sell them here.

But it's Mike's site and he can do what he wants with it and overall it's a great place.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> The reason they ban those threads is so that this site dosn't attract any unwanted attenchon.......Don't you think if mike allowed people to list there supplie and price of cocain on this site the DEA would be knocking on some doors.......same thing with fish you never know F&G may get board.


This makes very little sense to me,but oh well.

Predfish allows the sales,etc. I dont see them getting any heat on it, Do you?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thats pred fishs choice......if you like that site we're not stopping you from going there to find some snakeheads but here it's not allowed face it


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"but they allow p's to be sold. Same differnce wether its one fish or anohter its still illegal.

I'm not against the sale of P's in illegal state but it's just kind of unfair that we have a forum for other fish but can't buy or sell them here."








so instead of mike bending the rules for Ps you would rather he not allow the sale of them too? thats what you guys seem to be advocateing....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

look this forum is not about snakeheads onl it also include arowanas, gars, etc

Stop arguing hes not gonna change the rule for three people especially if they end up not buying the fish.......I don't see whats so hard about typing in www.predatoryfish.net and asking there instead of bitching here

damn you people are lazy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > The reason they ban those threads is so that this site dosn't attract any unwanted attenchon.......Don't you think if mike allowed people to list there supplie and price of cocain on this site the DEA would be knocking on some doors.......same thing with fish you never know F&G may get board.
> ...


What predfish decides is their choice - if they allow the sale of illegal pets, near-extinct pets, or human clones, it's _their_ decision.
Just like PFury not allowing the sale of snakeheads, but allowing the sale of piranha's is _our_ decision.

It's as simple as that - if you don't like it, or think it's hypocrite, tough luck: pack your stuff and go elsewhere (applies to anyone having nothing better to do than bitching and moaning about our B&S policy!)
If you don't mind: case closed...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> But yet they have known moderators that live in California that buy and sell piranhas on here, Makes perfect sence doesn't it?
> 
> Can you say Hypocrites? Good, I knew you could!


I thought this was *Piranha*-Fury









If you dont like it, leave. No one is making you stay here. Rules are rules, whether you like them or not.

Have a good day now


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I wish people would stop bitching about how Ps should not be sold here if SH cannot. That is just bringing unwanted attention to the site and I am sure the sellers dont like it at all. I would love if this site allowed the sale of SH but they dont so I go to other sites for that. Just stop with the whole "its illegal but we do it anyway". That is a bunch of bull sh*t. Even if there is no heat on this site yet doesnt mean it will never happen. I like this site even with a few "dumb rules" but would rather put up with it than have some fun and end up having the site shut down.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> "poly's attractiveness rating increases 10-fold when he's frustrated and yelling"
> 
> LOL yeah but the man will never steer you wronge.


 yeah hes a total fish-hunk and if i were a hot chick, id soooo sleep with him


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> kdblove_99 said:
> 
> 
> > But yet they have known moderators that live in California that buy and sell piranhas on here, Makes perfect sence doesn't it?
> ...


 Oh boy! Ok Ms. Hitler the guy asked a question i gave him my opinion, didnt know you couldn't do that here either!

So i guess i should leave cause i dont like one thing about this site? Gove me a break,!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > kdblove_99 said:
> ...


Next time you plan on using childish tactics on insulting me, take it over PM.

Giving an opinion is one thing, but like YOU even said...this wasnt the first time you were complaining about it. And I believe I said, IF YOU DONT LIKE IT, THEN LEAVE! Meaning we dont need to keep hearing the same broken record repeat itself. Its not going to change anything about the rules here.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I can safely say we are now


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> I can safely say we are now


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Olson said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I can safely say we are now










that smily is used to often


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Like i said it was my opinion and i believe i can give it over and over.

You knew what this thread was about and have probably posted in threads about this topic before, so if you dont like others opinions on this topic why dont you just stay off them?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

look guys. This is an old topic. The reason the decision was originally made was because there is a lot of "attention" around snakeheads and they are prohibited for sale or interstate commerce. Some asshat dropped a few in a lake and ruined it for everyone.

I must stress that the "buy and sell" section of this site is a privledge. We provide this service free of charge to you the member, and all we ask in return is that you follow the rules. Please respect them. If you have a problem with the rules, fell free to contact me via AIM or via PM. I am open to all inquiries.


----------

